# My "nice guy" brother in law is a *********



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

My semi cool father in law asked my contractor azz to help him assemble a new shed for his mower because he hits his head all the time on his current shed. 

My douchy brother in law was to get the old shed (only 2 years old) for free. 

I was also asked by my father in law to bring my trailer from three hours away full of equipment and materials to transport his free shed to my douchy brother in laws house a few blocks away. 

Low and behold, I spent both weekend days of which I usually reserve for ...

1. family
2. sales and estimating 
3. relaxation
4. banging my sexy wife
4. walking the dog
5. recreation 

slaving away on a shed that Home Depot said we could assemble in 2.5 hours. Bull****! 2 days with ZERO help from my "nice guy" free shed gettin' douche boy brother in law.

I was supposed to help, not do the whole thing. 

I ended up paying one of the young bucks on my crew to help me DO the whole project. My young buck, semi cool father in law and I had a ball bustin balls, tellin jokes and buildin the nicest shed in the county while "nice guy" douche boy was in the house talkin to his mommy and going over board disciplining his 8 year old boy curious about construction. 

I had my nephew helping hammer and saw and install screws to his delight while the *****y azz douche boy yelled at him every two seconds for getting in the way.

The only time "nice guy" douche boy was enthused was when it was time to order lunch and when it was time for me to deliver his free shed gratis with ZERO appreciation or help from his douchy azz. 

I told this douche bag he needed to take the plywood floor out of the shed so he had is 8 year old do it who ****ed up all the screw heads so I had to fix that too for his lazy douche azz. 

Im done with the set up cause Im bored with my own thread. 

Bottom line. This idiot is one of those phony "nice guy" jagoffs who hasnt been laid in two years since his unsatisfied wife ran off with some stud with a clue. 

NO ONE LIKES FAKE NICE GUY BULL****. WHY? THEYRE NOT NICE! ITS FAKE NICE and a lame **** transparent agenda and an insult to everyones intelligence.

**** him.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Sounds like you had a great weekend, except for the douchy azz BIL.

Have you ever considered calling him on it, or speaking to your FIL about it?>


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> Sounds like you had a great weekend, except for the douchy azz BIL.
> 
> Have you ever considered calling him on it, or speaking to your FIL about it?>


Yes I did. He worked for me about ten years ago and I fired him because he was the only one on my team that was not a team player and he was pretty much useless, ungrateful and a wussy in the unanimous opinion of my other crew members.

During the past decade I have made an attempt to reconcile and find some glimmer of respect for him. This weekend, he pissed it all away all over again. Im not doing it again. Life is too short to be around a miserable user that pretends to be Mr "nice guy" 

At some point, I will tell him directly something that starts with "I take a burn to ..." something he does and he will get the point I think his a douche. 

Thank you for asking. It helps me get it off my chest. As for my father in law, I think he thinks the same as I do.


----------



## walkawaywife (May 24, 2011)

wow i didn't notice my ex had a new shed in the backyard when i dropped the kids off earlier.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

It pains me to say this because I am a critical bastard, but you could just lower your expectations. I had to do this with my dear old dad. Since I dont expect anything of him anymore, the things he does.... or doesnt do, dont bother me anymore. I expect it.

cheers.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> you could just lower your expectations. I dont expect anything of him anymore, the things he does.... or doesnt do, dont bother me anymore. I expect it.


:iagree: :smthumbup:

You are absolutely correct. I have already put your plan in place. 

Thank you for the sound advice.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

No one can ever accuse you of not speaking your mind...


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

It was apparently the weekend for douchy-project related behavior!

(Yes, I'm venting on your thread!)

DH and I went down to my parents to help winterize their house. Put the vent plate in the swamp coolers and cover them up, suck up the leaves in the yard, some of the deeper cleaning stuff that they haven't been able to get to as easily since my step-dad got sick. Nothing huge, just helping out.

Mr. Fix-It was confused by the swamp cooler and ended up letting my step dad (erm...hip replacement, bone cancer and a broken toe...) come up on the roof to help. I managed to get him down and get up there to help before anyone fell completely off the roof.

Then when it comes time to do the leaves, Mr. Fix-It pitches a total tantrum. He hasn't ever touched a lawnmower in 44 years and it's apparently a point of honor that he never will, he's not going to, he had no idea that you had to mow the lawn to get the leaves up--yelling all of this in the house like we'd just told him that he had suck leaves up a catheter and fart them out his butt!

So in the end, I suck up three bags of leaves in the back with the dreaded lawnmower and leave him inside to sweep, mop and dust the downstairs and get the recycling ready for me to take to the recycling center.

Would a frilly apron be _completely_ inappropriate for the holidays? I get not _liking_ yardwork or whatever. I get each person doing what they're best at and getting the job done--but this fit would have done a 3-year old proud! And once we showed him the closet with the broom and mop--all was right with the world again. 

See? Apparently we just didn't buy the calendars that had "Douchy Project Weekend 2011" noted on them! :lol:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Rob774 said:


> No one can ever accuse you of not speaking your mind...


he should be speaking his mind to his duoch bag brother in law.

or standing up for himself and say I'm too busy this weekend to help maybe youe lazy ass son can help as he is getting the shed anyhow.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

A Nice Guy would have helped with the work because they tend to want to please. 

So he is a fake Nice Guy. Just being a loser does make a Nice Guy. Your BIL is a loser.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sounds like your BIL is scared s**tless that his son is going to admire you instead of him, and that is why he went nutzoid trying to "keep him out of the way".


----------

